# USB Infrared Miniport Adapter Drivers



## Godfrey (Jul 6, 2005)

I have recently aquired from DonShine Electronics CO LTD. a DS USB Infrared Miniport Adapter which came with Version 1.0.0.1 Drivers.

I have installed this on a Windows XP system, but though the drivers are said top be working properly, it does not communicate with other Infrared devices, and when I try to remove it the system crashes.

Are there drivers available that can be used or is this a £16 piece of junk?


----------



## pftravaglini (Jul 13, 2005)

I have the same problem. The connection seems to work, but it's to weak.
I tried to remove the red transparent caps of the device and of the cellular, so I could send very small files TO the cellular ( Sagem Gradiente GX6 ) but I couldn´t download the pictures.


----------



## awdan (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a different problem,this device is working with Nokia PC Suite and with LogoManager not with other software which have a problem while connecting through it to the cellular (Nokia 8310 & 6610).
I bought it in a package having the tiltle (MA-620 USB Infrared Adapter),but it's not working with the software on the CD (HandSet Manager).Actually the Manufacturer for this Package is (Mobile Action Technology INC.) but I found the actual matching driver is (DS USB Infrared Miniport Adapter from DonShine Electronics CO LTD).


----------



## awdan (Apr 25, 2006)

I've contacted Mobile Action Service Center and got this reply also:

If you have correctlly install the device driver for MA-620 USB Infrared adapter and the operating system can detect the cell phone without problem, then we can know that Infrared adapter is function normal.

However, if when using Handset Manager Software there is a pop up message saying that the "MA-620 not found", then it might be that the MA-620 you have purchased is a pirate product.

Unfortunately we already discovered several factories are doing MA-620 imitations, either using similar package/brand name or nearly identical one. Those pirate dealers are taking illegal advantage of our MA-620 reputation that Mobile Action has been making so much R&D and marketing effort on. 

Pirate product in fact cannot function with the Handset Manager Software.

An easy way to detect weather it is a pirate product or not is by looking at the back of the product CD . The real product CD will have a bar code (only machine can read, just like the bar code we can find on common goods, you can refer to the attached picture). The bar code can be read by special device and trace back to which authorized factory products it. Therefore, the pirate product will never have a bar code, because all the CD is made by CD copier and not from an authorized and resisted factory.

If the MA-620 you have purchased is actually a pirate one, then please contact the store where you have purchased it and request for refound. 

At our end, we are now taking every necessary procedure to investigate and then stop their imitations.


Mobile Action Service Center also provides customers with easy access to online product FAQ that contain answers to commonly asked questions. Should you require further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us via our website contact us page within your detail of question and product information please.


----------



## raimis (Dec 20, 2006)

Godfrey,

I bought one yesterday and installed the driver via the CD provided. However after installing it warning "Code 10" - unit not able to start appears. Did you manage to solve your problem before. If you do, please advise me on the method to solve the problem.

Cheers!!


----------

